# NEED HELP QUICK



## isadorastar (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok so my bf woke me up at 1130 last night and told me go outside. So i did and when i looked over where he was i saw this little white bunny with black ears and big black cirles around its eyes and three black dots on its back. So we tried to catch it for like three hours with no pro-vale..The neibor came out and asked what we were doing and we said we were trying to catch a stray rabbit.Thats when he told us he has been seeing this rabbit for weeks. we got it cornered inhis garrage idk if it is still there.
He wants to call animal control..If they get there hands on t he poor rabbit they will put him to sleep and not even give it a chance at life . 
I called the local rabbit resue and they said only if they see it they will help..
Its going to be in the 50's the next few days so it will be warm for the little one. 
But me and my bf want to catch it and care for it 

ANY IDEAS on HOW to do it.

IF we catch it we already have a name for it LUCKY


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

You couldn't talk to the animal control officer and ask them to catch the rabbit and then give it to you? Tell then that you want to keep the rabbit. 

I think you can rent humane traps. Put something good in the trap, something fragrant like bananas or something and cover the trap with a towel/blanket. And hope the rabbit goes in the trap. 

Or if its still cornered in the guys garage, then throw a blanket on him and grab him.


----------



## isadorastar (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder if we can its closedr ight now so calling wont do any good.  i really want this little one to be safe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2012)

ray:


----------



## isadorastar (Dec 3, 2012)

Set two hava hart traps with banana lets hope it works >.<

BTw there r 2 rabbits now the black and white one which looks like a young english spot and one that is tan and white  which looks likea dutch


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 3, 2012)

The Haveahart should work with lots of goodies inside-praying you'll be able to catch and care for these sweet buns!


----------



## ladysown (Dec 5, 2012)

borrow a fishing net. They can be great for catching wayward bunnies.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 6, 2012)

How did it go? Poor little bunnies! I hope you can catch them!


----------



## Missy (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you catch him or her yet? Good luck!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## isadorastar (Dec 9, 2012)

we had to put theblack and one white to sleep -.- but we caught the tan in white onehttp://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/everyone-say-prayer-rip-71988/


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh no, RIP little one. 

But its good you caught the tan and white one.


----------

